
Dear Facebook Notify. The internet wasn't just built for a handful of companies - kozkozkoz
https://medium.com/@kozkozkoz/dear-facebook-notify-the-internet-wasn-t-built-for-just-a-handful-of-companies-2429ec26aa7a
======
jsonne
This is really interesting. People often accuse reddit of manipulating which
post go to the top, but those claims pale in comparison to how...blatant this
feels. I don't mind Facebook being the dominant platform, I just wish that
they didn't also manipulate which content I get.

